# PX4 45 F reviews, issues, and prices?



## mapcase (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey all. I'm narrowing down the list for the new pistol I'm going to get. The main finalist is the PX4 .45 F.

Could anyone who owns a PX4 in .45 (or use to own one) give me your opinion on it, good or bad? Everyone seems pretty keen on this gun, with surprisingly few issues, that my research has found anyways.

I'm also interested in how much you paid for it and where it was purchased, if online (I'm in Virginia). I've seen posts on different forums of people paying as low as $450-500... a year or so ago. It seems with the new President/Congress and fear of the passing of gun bans, came the opportunity to raise prices (both by dealers and manufacturers). The lowest I've seen was $590 at a local gun show. Being that the PX4 .45 F now has an MSRP of around $650, that isn't a tremendous deal (yet still better than the $640 I saw it for at a local shop). So any insight in that regard would also be appreciated.

Additionally, any info on holsters, mags, etc. would be great. It doesn't seem like there's a lot out there for the PX4. The Beretta site has a real nice pancake holster for $54, but it doesn't fit the .45, only the 9mm and .40.

So any reviews and/or prices of the PX4 .45 F (I'm not looking at any other caliber) would be a huge help.

Thanks a bunch! 

Chris


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I briefly had one. No real complaints and it is a good handgun. I eventually traded it off for another have to have. Only reason I was willing to part with it is so easily was that I felt the capacity of 10 rounds given it's size was a bit lacking compared to say a Glock 21, HK USP, etc. Purely my personal opinion. Function and ergonimics no problems. If it is what you want then I see no tangible reason not to get it. I like the features of the PX4 line and the DA trigger on the few samples I have had was very good. I'd say $590 is probably fair but not a great deal. If you can attend a gun show you might score one for a little less but would not be surprised to see them priced from 575 to 650. Prices generally are a little goofy this year but dealer volume and clout with the manufactures does have an impact on final pricing. If they buy alot of Berretta's annually they get better discounts versus say a smaller store that only buy's a few models occasionally. For holsters I used a belly band most of the time and a cheap Uncle Mikes. The tactical version with the longer threaded barrel intrigues me but I have yet to ever actually see one other than in print. Good luck and hope that little bit of info helps.


----------



## mapcase (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to reply, Tuefelhunden. I agree with you about the prices this year. Hopefully, I can find one at a gun show from a Beretta-heavy dealer and get a better deal.

And that is one thing bad about .45s in general... bigger size for better stopping power, yes, but smaller quantity for the magazine.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## mapcase (Oct 21, 2009)

Nobody else has any info or opinions? I figured there would be more PX4 45 owners on here. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, I own the px4 in a .45 type f and is just great!! Bought it at cabelas for 599 came with the three backstraps a flush 9rd mag and ext. 10rd mag didnt have the night sight i expected to have come with it. I also got a extra extended 10rd mag after I mailed in my registration to berreta.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Hey Mike,

I dont own the .45 but the design is not different between the calibers, and i have fired the 45. I have the 9mm type F, and its just a very well designed, and well made pistol. It isn't picky at all with ammo, spits out anything you feed it...Accuracy is better than most pistols on the market, and the features are superb. As far as accessories, your holster type depends on what you are going to do, but if you're looking for a great open carry holster, take a look at Fobus. You can find their holsters at a variety of places, including ebay. If you prefer leather, consider Galco, Crossbreed, Don Hume, there are many other great quality makers.

I decided to go with the 9mm due to ammo prices, and I paid $550 for mine less than 2 years ago.

I don't think you will be disappointed with this pistol, good luck and be safe


----------



## px4stormer (Jul 31, 2010)

*love mine*

i have a px4 in .45.....there are tons of reasons i went with this gun. first off, its very nice to look at. 2nd it feels great in the hand. 3rd the rotating barrel. she shoots like a dream. very nice trigger. its a beretta, its every bit as reliable as a glock, only actually attractive. you are gonna love yours!

"every man dies, but not every man truly lives"


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

px4stormer said:


> i have a px4 in .45.....there are tons of reasons i went with this gun. first off, its very nice to look at. 2nd it feels great in the hand. 3rd the rotating barrel. she shoots like a dream. very nice trigger. its a beretta, its every bit as reliable as a glock, only actually attractive. you are gonna love yours!
> 
> "every man dies, but not every man truly lives"


px4stormer,
you know I was really considering Glock 21 or Glock 20 before getting my Px4 .45. And being that my dad has a 92fs I grew up knowing what Beretta were like (manuel safety, hammer). So only after doing months of research I chose the PX4 type F, and I couldnt have made a better choice.


----------

